# Palm wax?



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

I found this bag of palm wax for candles (unopened) that says it's 100% pure palm wax. Can I use this in cp soap? I got this bag for around $2.00 and it sells new at Hobby Lobby for around $10.00 so I either got a good deal or wasted $2 bucks. Anyone do this before?


----------



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

So I did some research and palm wax is not good for soap making. Or lip balm. So I won't be using it, it is only good for candles.


----------

